# Wie starten



## Fielding (26. Dezember 2004)

Hi ihr da draussen,

spiele Gitarre und möchte eigene Sachen + Background aufnehmen, welche Bücher  eignen sich, um sich ein Grundwissen anzueignen, und welche software eigent sich für den Anfang (PC-Daten: Laptop, 1 GHz, 256 Mb, kein Brenner, DVD-Laufwerk)?

Danke im voraus!


----------



## knackpunkt83 (30. Dezember 2004)

Bin zwar kein Spezialist auf dem Gebiet aber als Software kannste Audacity benutzen. Damit kann man Aufnahmen machen und zusammenmischen .....
Das Programm ist Freeware! und gibts z.B. bei www.chip.de zum runterladen.


----------



## chmee (1. Januar 2005)

Hier noch n Link zum Anfangen:
http://www.heise.de/software/default.shtml?s=se&osg=1&kat=47&l_sw=1&l_aw=1&l_fw=1

Hier findest Du auch Audacity, CoolEdit2000 und Audio Studio.

mfg chmee


----------



## Rollo (5. Januar 2005)

Handbücher gibt es genügend. Nur als erstest sollte man wissen was man vor hat. Von den genannten Programmen würde ich dir CoolEdit vorschlagen da du hier auch so einige brauchbare Bearbeitungsmöglichkeiten hast.


----------



## sisela (5. Januar 2005)

Hi,
dass kommt darauf an wie professionell du die Sache angehen willst. Zunächst benötigst du auf jeden Fall eine full duplex Soundkarte damit du gleichzeitig Aufnehmen und Apspielen kannst. Falls es sich um eine Akustik Gitarre handelt benötigst du noch einen Tonabnehmer oder Mikrofon.
Dann kannst du mit einer Mehrspur Rekording Software (z.B. CoolEdit, Wavelab) z. B. ein paar Licks aufnehmen und dann abspielen und auf einer neuen Spur danach deinen Gesang aufnehmen. Willst du gleichzeitig mehrere Sachen aufnehmen, benötigst du entweder eine Soundkarte mit mehreren Eingängen oder einen Mixer.
Das wäre die einfachste Möglichkeit allerdings nicht wirklich prof.

Wenn du Fragen hast, nur zu...


----------

